# Latest Issue of Circular Strength Magazine Out



## Phil Elmore (Nov 11, 2003)

*Circular Strength Magazine*

This month I interviewed a fellow named Bill Fox, a full-time lawyer with a rather impressive set of credentials who's opening his own diet consultation service.


----------

